# Ph Stabilizer



## sluggerdog (12/11/06)

Anyone use this? Was thinking of giving it a go over using the other chemicals I am currently using. (Calcium Sulfate or Calcium Chloride)


INFO ON THIS PRODUCT:

Never worry about Ph again! One tablespoon of 5.2 per 5 gallon batch and your water is instantly adjusted to the perfect ph of 5.2, no matter what your starting ph was. It will not add any flavors to your mash water whatsoever. 5.2 optimizes the enzymatic activity of your malt, helps to clarify the wort, and may even help to raise your starting gravities. Also, using 5.2 in the boil will give you more consistent hop usage, and will also keep hard water salts in solution, which will result in less scaling in your heat exchangers, fermenters, and kegs. If you are doing all-grain you add it to your mash water - 1 tblsp per 5 gallon batch regardless of mash water volume. You do not need to add any extra to your Hot-Liqour tank or Boil Kettle.

FROM HERE: http://morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=19873

I also noticed grain and grape sell it for $25 here: http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/ingredients.htm


----------



## goatherder (12/11/06)

Sluggerdog, if this product is the 5 Star one, it was covered in a bit of detail on the Brewing Network a while back (16/04/2006). They tested the 5Star product against phosphoric acid and lactic acid and noted the differences in taste in the final product. I seem to remember that all products did affect the beer, although I don't recall which one was judged as the better product.

Link to the archive is here:

http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/archive/d...ive04-16-06.mp3


----------

